# Goodbye, sweet Rizzo



## tori_m (Mar 5, 2013)

I helped my sweet little girl across the bridge today. She had breathing problems for months, to the point of having gasping attacks. My vet and I tried everything to no avail. Antibiotics stopped working, and last night she had the longest, most severe breathing attack yet. 
She was perfectly fine at the vet, which killed me and made me question my decision, but now I know she will never have to suffer through another panic breathing attack again.

I will love you forever and miss you more than words could ever say.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

sleep well preshious baby, tori you did what you felt was best and at least she wont suffer i admire you for thinking about her more than yourself


----------



## tori_m (Mar 5, 2013)

thank you, it's never an easy decision and it's hard to feel at peace with either choice.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

She was a beautiful little lady. I'm so sorry. I'm sure when she sees you over the rainbow bridge someday, she'll thank you for not letting her keep hurt.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

So sorry


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

It's always awful when they have 'good moments' that make you doubt your decision, but you made the right one for her, she would undoubtedly have had further fits, and you prevented her ever having to go through that again. She was very beautiful, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## tori_m (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you everyone. I had to put one of my babies to sleep in July, but I am taking Rizzo extra hard. I think it's because we had so many nurturing bonding moments when she wasn't feeling well...I was supposed to take care of her and make everything better. And also her ending happened so quickly. With Blanch, she had a tumor growing for months so I knew it was coming. With Rizzo, we were playing the night before like everything was fine.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Tori, I'm so sorry to hear about your very sad loss . It's never an easy decision to make and we always question ourselves afterwards about whether or not it was the right thing or whether it was the right time, should I have waited.. These are very normal responses, but you did the responsible thing, the loving thing, and least selfish thing. Remember that when those questions play around your mind. Feeling for your loss


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss! Poor baby! Rip


----------



## Rat-Princess (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm sorry for you loss. You definitely did the right thing.


----------

